# Buying New WiFi modem



## omega44-xt (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm planning to buy a new WiFi modem. Budget 2k.

I heard that we can connect 2 computers easily if the modem has multiple LAN ports(router). Is it true ?

I've shortlisted 2 modems :
- D-Link DIR-615 Wireless-N 300 Router
- D-Link DSL-2730U Wireless N 150 ADSL2+ 4-Port Router
Comparison

I will use it in *home*. I've a BSNL Broadband connection through landline(i.e RJ 11 connector, I suppose). 

I will use it mainly for WiFI access at home & multiplayer LAN games.

Should I spend 2k or will a cheaper one will suffice my needs ?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 7, 2012)

D-Link DIR-615 Wireless-N 300 Router is not meant for you it doesnt have any RJ11 port also.. so this is OUT

You can get DLink 2750U.. it comes arnd 2.1k.. flipkart is showing lil expensive...
it has good  performance... and will serve your purpose


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 7, 2012)

In Port Blair, local shops sell D-Link DSL-2730U for 2.3k(cheapest).
Thats why I'm ordering from Flipkart.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 7, 2012)

well either you can buy from 2730U from flipkart at 2k.. 

or there are other links too that are selling at competitive prices like a few which i could mention.. 
D-Link DSL Router 2750U
D-Link DSL-2750U N300 ADSL Modem Wireless Router . Buy Best D-Link DSL-2750U N300 ADSL Modem Wireless Router at Lowest Price Online

otherwise try on olx if you are OK with such purchasing
D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N ADSL2+ 4-Port Wi-Fi Router - Mumbai: Computer Peripherals in Mumbai at Quikr Mumbai
D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N ADSL2+ 4-Port Wi-Fi Router - Mumbai - Computers - Hardware - Goregaon East - dsl wifi router


----------



## icebags (Jun 7, 2012)

See this asus, it has 3 yrs warranty, compared to 1yr warranty for D-link

Asus DSL-N10E Wireless-N150 ADSL Modem Router | Router | Flipkart.com


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 8, 2012)

I think Dlink also has 3yr or 5y warranty if you register your product on their site.


----------



## iChaitanya (Jun 8, 2012)

D-Link comes with 3 year warranty. I bought the DSL-2750U few days ago from Flipkart. It's nice!


----------

